# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến >  Địa điểm đi chơi giáng sinh 2014 - Dia diem di choi giang sinh 2014

## hangnt

_Không khí Giáng sinh và năm mới đang đến gần. Đây là thời điểm mà các bạn trẻ có dịp gặp nhau để dạo chơi, dự tiệc, gia đình lại có dịp đi du lịch cùng nhau… hay cặp đôi tranh thủ hẹn hò nhưng không phải ai cũng biết Noel thì nên đi địa điểm nào ở đâu mà hấp dẫn, thú vị và đậm không khí Giáng sinh đâu nhé. Cùng Didau tham khảo những địa điểm đi chơi giáng sinh hấp dẫn nhất 2014 sau đây để có thêm ý tưởng cho một noel vui vẻ và thú vị nhất._

*Danh sách những địa điểm vui chơi dịp noel 24/12 năm 2014 đã được cập nhật :*

*Sài Gòn*

*1. Nhà thờ:*

Lễ Giáng Sinh (hay còn được gọi là lễ Thiên Chúa giáng sinh, Noel, Christmas, Xmas, The Nativity) là ngày kỷ niệm Chúa Giêsu sinh ra đời nên địa điểm đầu tiên mà bạn nghĩ ngay đến đêm Giáng sinh tất nhiên chính là nhà thờ.


Nhà thờ Đức Bà ở đường Đồng Khởi là nhà thờ nổi tiếng nhất ở Sài Gòn. Bạn có thể đi lễ nếu bạn là tín đồ công giáo hoặc tranh thủ chụp hình và tham quan các cảnh quan khác trung tâm bởi địa thế trung tâm của nhà thờ. Lưu ý đây cũng là nơi hay kẹt xe nhiều nhất trong suốt mùa Giáng sinh nên bạn phải đi sớm hoặc chọn đúng thời điểm không kẹt xe nhé.

_Nếu bạn ở xa hoặc ngại quá đông nên không ghé nhà thờ Đức Bà bạn có thể đến các thánh đường lớn khác ở Sài Gòn như:_

Nhà thờ Tân Định, Q.1 – 289 Hai Bà Trưng, Q. 3Nhà thờ Hạnh Thông Tây – 53/7 Quang Trung, Q.Gò VấpNhà thờ Chúa Cứu Thế – 38 Kỳ Đồng, Q.3.Nhà thờ Cha Tam – 25 Học Lạc, Q.5Nhà thờ Huyện Sĩ – 1 Tôn Thất Tùng, Q.1

*2. Đường hoa Nguyễn Huệ:*


Đường Nguyễn Huệ – một trong những con đường đẹp nhất của Thành phố Hồ Chí Minh tại phường Bến Nghé, Quận 1. Trải dài từ trước trụ sở Ủy ban Nhân dân thành phố và tượng đài Hồ Chí Minh đến Bến Bạch Đằng.

Đây là một đường hoa rực rỡ, treo đèn trang trí cực kỳ đẹp và bắt mắt thu hút rất nhiều khách viếng thăm và trở thành một địa chỉ quen thuộc cho bạn ngày Giáng Sinh.

*3. Đường Hải Thượng Lãn Ông (Quận 5):*

Chào đón một mùa Giáng sinh an lành hẳn nhiều bạn cần trang trí ngôi nhà của mình để có không khí Neol, tất nhiên bạn cần chuẩn bị đồ trang trí như đèn, cây thông noel,… và bạn có thể đến đường Hải Thượng Lãng Ông (quận 5) để mua vì ở đây có đầy đủ những vật dụng trang trí, giá cả khá phải chăng nhưng các bạn cũng nên trả giá nha.


*4. Tòa nhà Bitexco*

Tòa nhà Bitexco gồm 49 tầng là tòa nhà cao nhất thanh phố Hồ Chí Minh, địa điểm lí tưởng nhất để ngắm toàn cảnh thành phố.


Với độ cao 178 m bạn sẽ thích thú khí ngắm toàn cảnh Sài Gòn lung linh và đẹp ngoài sức tưởng tượng. Đặc biệt bạn còn có thể sử dụng kính viễn vọng tại đây khi mua vé.

*5. Cầu Ánh Sao (quận 7)*


Cầu Ánh Sao cũng là một địa điểm vui chơi Giáng Sinh đầy hấp dẫn ở tp.HCM, nằm ở vị gần Phú Mỹ Hưng rất thoáng rộng với công viên, khu trung tâm phức hợp và là nơi lý tưởng cho các cặp tình nhân đêm Noel 2014.

Đặc biệt buổi tối cầu Ánh Sao sẽ phát sáng rực rỡ xung quanh cho nét ban đêm huyền huyền dịu dịu mờ ảo lung linh và chân cầu được dựng cảnh để bạn có thể chụp hình làm kỷ niệm.

*6. Xóm đạo*


Xóm đạo Quận 8 là con đường nổi tiếng được trang trí chào đón Giáng sinh cực kỳ đẹp và lộng lẫy với với đèn màu rực rỡ, hang đá đẹp mắt kéo dài gần 4km là một địa điểm vui chơi có không khí đêm Giáng sinh náo nhiệt và nhiều ý nghĩa.

*Ngoài ra bạn có thể ghé các xóm đạo khác như:*

Xóm đạo Tam Hà (Q. Thủ Đức) là đường Tam Hà (quận Thủ Đức) được trang hoàng lung linh, lôi kéo cả biển người về tham quan, vui chơi chào Giáng sinh.Xóm đạo Từ Đức (Q. Thủ Đức) gồm các con đường nhỏ bao quanh nhà thờ Từ Đức (Bắc Ninh).Xóm đạo Nghĩa Phát (Q. Tân Bình) xét về quy mô, xóm đạo Nghĩa Phát nhỏ hơn nhiều so với Xóm đạo quận 8 hay Tam Hà.Xóm đạo dòng cứu thế gồm 12 xóm nằm rải rác ở khu quận 3 tập trung gần đường Kỳ Đồng.

*7. Trung tâm thương mại*


Bạn có thể đến các trung tâm thương mại lớn ở thành phố Hồ Chí Minh cũng là một địa chỉ thú vị đầy hấp dẫn vì được trang trí đèn, cây thông noel,… rất đẹp để mua sắm hay tranh thủ chụp hình tại đây.

*Địa chỉ 1 số trung tâm thương mại cho bạn tham khảo:*

TRUNG TÂM THƯƠNG MẠI QUỐC TẾ IBC
Địa chỉ: 1A Công Trường Mê Linh, P.BN, Q.1
Điện thoại: (08) 8244456TRUNG TÂM THƯƠNG MẠI CITI PLAZA
Địa chỉ: 230 Nguyễn Trãi, P.NCT, Q.1
Điện thoại: (08) 8379088TRUNG TÂM THƯƠNG MẠI DỊCH VỤ AN ĐÔNG
Địa chỉ: 34 - 36 An Dương Vương, P.9, Q.5
Điện thoại: (08) 8324660TRUNG TÂM THƯƠNG MẠI AN ĐÔNG PLAZA
Địa chỉ: 18 An Dương Vương, P.9, Q.5
Điện thoại: (08) 8336688TRUNG TÂM DỊCH VỤ THƯƠNG MẠI CHỢ LỚN
Địa chỉ: 352 Trần Hưng Đạo, P.9, Q.5
Điện thoại: (08) 8558785TRUNG TÂM THƯƠNG MẠI DÂN SINH
Địa chỉ: 104 Yersin, P.NTB, Q.1
Điện thoại: (08) 8298663TRUNG TÂM THƯƠNG MẠI MIỀN ĐÔNG
Địa chỉ: 202A Hoàng Văn Thụ, P.9, Q.Phú Nhuận
Điện thoại: (08) 8457776TRUNG TÂM THƯƠNG MẠI QUỐC TẾ I.T.C
Địa chỉ: 2W Ung Văn Khiêm, P.25, Q.Bình Thạnh
Điện thoại: (08) 5122574TRUNG TÂM DỊCH VỤ THƯƠNG MẠI SÀI GÒN
Địa chỉ: 18 Lưu Văn Lang, P.BN, Q.1
Điện thoại: (08) 8295391TRUNG TÂM THƯƠNG MẠI ZENPLAZA
Địa chỉ: 54 - 56 Nguyễn Trãi, P.PNL, Q.1
Điện thoại: (08) 9250339TRUNG TÂM THƯƠNG MẠI DIAMOND PLAZA
Địa chỉ: 34 Lê Duẩn, P.BN, Q.1
Điện thoại: (08) 8257750THƯƠNG XÁ ĐỒNG KHÁNH
Địa chỉ: 481 Trần Hưng Đạo, P.14, Q.5
Điện thoại: (08) 855 6292TRUNG TÂM THƯƠNG MẠI PARKSON
Địa chỉ: 35Bis - 45 Lê Thánh Tôn, P.BT, Q.1
Điện thoại: (08) 8277636TRUNG TÂM THƯƠNG MẠI GIA ĐỊNH
Địa chỉ: 449 Bạch Đằng, P.2, Q.Bình Thạnh
Điện thoại: (08) 8412124TRUNG TÂM THƯƠNG MẠI ĐỒNG KHÁNH
Địa chỉ: 549 Trần Hưng Đạo B, P.14, Q.5
Điện thoại: (08) 8550043TRUNG TÂM THƯƠNG MẠI DỊCH VỤ APT
Địa chỉ: 321 Xô Viết Nghệ Tĩnh, P.24, Q.Bình Thạnh
Điện thoại: (08) 8040059TRUNG TÂM THƯƠNG MẠI GIAO DỊCH HOÀN CẦU
Địa chỉ: 203 Đồng Khởi, P.BN, Q.1
Điện thoại: (08) 8242000TRUNG TÂM THƯƠNG MẠI SÀI GÒN
Địa chỉ: 25 Tôn Đản, P.13, Q.4
Điện thoại: (08) 9404634TRUNG TÂM THƯƠNG MẠI TỔNG HỢP BTS
Địa chỉ: 204 Lê Thị Bạch Cát, P.11, Q.11
Điện thoại: (08) 9620303TRUNG TÂM THƯƠNG MẠI THUẬN KIỀU PLAZA
Địa chỉ: 190 Hồng Bàng, P.12, Q.5
Điện thoại: (08) 955091TRUNG TÂM THƯƠNG MẠI PARKLAND
Địa chỉ: 628A An Bình, P.An Phú, Q.2
Điện thoại: (08) 8989000TRUNG TÂM THƯƠNG MẠI CHỢ LỚN
Địa chỉ: 206 Hậu Giang, P.9, Q.6
Điện thoại: (08) 9606173TRUNG TÂM THƯƠNG MẠI SÀI GÒN SQUARE
Địa chỉ: 3 Lê Văn Hưu, P.BN, Q.1
Điện thoại: (08) 8233916TRUNG TÂM THƯƠNG MẠI AN DƯƠNG
Địa chỉ: 10B Sương Nguyệt Ánh, P.BT, Q.1
Điện thoại: (08) 8324479TRUNG TÂM THƯƠNG MẠI SÀI GÒN
Địa chỉ: 37 Tôn Đức Thắng, P.BN, Q.1
Điện thoại: (08) 8236439TRUNG TÂM THƯƠNG MẠI HOÀNG THÀNH
Địa chỉ: 77 Nam Kỳ Khởi Nghĩa, P.BT, Q.1
Điện thoại: (08) 8217813TRUNG TÂM THƯƠNG MẠI DỊCH VỤ GIA ĐỊNH
Địa chỉ: 163 Phan Đăng Lưu, P.1, Q.Phú Nhuận
Điện thoại: (08) 8444605TRUNG TÂM THƯƠNG MẠI CMC
Địa chỉ: 79B Lý Thường Kiệt, P.9, Q.Tân Bình
Điện thoại: (08) 2935028TRUNG TÂM THƯƠNG MẠI SÀI GÒN
Địa chỉ: 65 Lê Lợi, P.BT, Q.1
Điện thoại: (08) 8232500TRUNG TÂM THƯƠNG MẠI SUPERBOWL
Địa chỉ: A43 Trường Sơn, P.4, Q.Tân Bình
Điện thoại: (08) 8488888TRUNG TÂM THƯƠNG MẠI QUỐC TẾ ITC
Địa chỉ: 95 Nam Kỳ Khởi Nghĩa, P.BT, Q.1
Điện thoại: (08) 8298189TRUNG TÂM THƯƠNG MẠI MIỀN ĐÔNG
Địa chỉ: 138A Tô Hiến Thành, P.15, Q.10
Điện thoại: (08) 8633036TRUNG TÂM THƯƠNG MẠI MÊ LINH POINT
Địa chỉ: 2 Ngô Đức Kế, P.BN, Q.1
Điện thoại: (08) 8221738TRUNG TÂM THƯƠNG MẠI LUCKY PLAZA
Địa chỉ: 38 Nguyễn Huệ, P.BN, Q.1
Điện thoại: (08) 8291821TRUNG TÂM THƯƠNG MẠI PARKSON HẢI PHÒNG - CN
Địa chỉ: 126 Hồng Bàng, P.12, Q.5
Điện thoại: (08) 2220383

----------


## hangnt

*Hà Nội*

Từ đầu tháng 12, tòa nhà Vincom Bà Triệu đã khoác lên mình chiếc áo rực rỡ, thu hút đông đảo du khách đến tham quan, chụp ảnh. Dưới ánh đèn màu, du khách hòa vào không khí Giáng sinh ấm áp với cây thông, ông già Noel, đoàn tuần lộc…

Các em nhỏ còn được tham dự chương trình chơi game nhận quà, làm tranh cát tô tượng, chụp ảnh cùng nhân vật hóa trang ngộ nghĩnh.

Dịp Noel, Công viên Hồ Tây lại được trang hoàng lộng lẫy với những hình ảnh vô cùng đẹp đẽ thân quen với các em nhỏ và tất cả mọi người: ông già Noel, chiếc xe tuần lộc, cây thông, những gói quà tặng … Năm nay, ngày Lễ Giáng sinh trùng vào ngày nghỉ cuối tuần nên Công viên Hồ Tây càng trở nên sôi động và vui tươi hơn với các tiểu cảnh được trang trí đẹp mắt khắp hai công viên (Công viên Nước và Công viên Mặt trời Mới), cùng các hoạt động bổ ích cho các trẻ nhỏ cùng gia đình trong cả ngày và các bạn thanh thiếu niên đặc biệt vào buổi tối.

Trung tâm thương mại Vincom cũng là một điểm đến lí tưởng cho đêm Giáng sinh. Tại đây, các em nhỏ sẽ được xem ông già Noel, công chúa Tuyết biểu diễn xiếc đầy vui nhộn và sẽ được nhận quà từ họ trên mỗi tầng của toà nhà. Theo một nguồn tin, vào tối 24/12, các chương trình ca nhạc tạp kỹ mang đậm màu sắc Giáng sinh và năm mới sẽ được biểu diễn tại sảnh tầng 1 của Trung tâm. Khách hàng sẽ được thưởng thức những bài hát, giai điệu ưa thích đã nổi tiếng trên thế giới cùng những tiết mục nhảy múa vô cùng sôi động.

*Time City (Hà Nội) – Đón Noel rực rỡ ánh đèn*


Không khí Giáng sinh bắt đầu tràn ngập các con phố, các khu vui chơi giải trí, mua sắm… ở Hà Nội. Khu đô thị Times City (Minh Khai) rực rỡ ánh đèn và những tạo hình trang trí hút mắt.

Dòng chữ “Happy new year 2015” cũng đã sáng bừng trong đêm. Một năm cũ lại sắp qua, đón chào năm mới với nhiều cầu mong bình yên, hạnh phúc. Những chú tuần lộc quen thuộc của đêm giáng sinh được trang trí cầu kỳ bằng nhiều bóng đèn sáng lấp lánh. Khu quảng trường tràn ngập sắc màu với các bóng đèn led, tạo hình hộp quà và cây thông Noel. Dòng chữ “Merry Christmas’ khiến không ít người xốn xang, chờ đón đêm Giáng sinh an lành bên bạn bè và gia đình.




> *Time City*
> 
> 458 phố Minh Khai, Quận Hai Bà Trưng, Hà Nội


*Royal City – Địa điểm đón Noel lãng mạn*

Khắp nơi ở Hà Nội, cảnh đêm thêm sống động nhờ những tạo hình trang trí Noel cầu kỳ, đẹp mắt. Khác với năm trước, dòng chữ Merry Christmas của Royal City Mega Mall 2014 có gắn thêm chiếc nơ đỏ thu hút, những cây thông đèn vàng được thay bằng tạo hình thiên thần đáng yêu của ngày lễ giáng sinh.

Trung tâm thương mại này đón chào Giáng sinh với cây thông lấp lánh. Năm 2013, Royal City từng có cây thông lớn nhất Việt Nam, cao 32,5 mét, nặng 5 tấn và trang trí gần 100.000 bóng đèn led.





> *Royal City*
> 
> Địa chỉ: 72A Nguyễn Trãi, phường Thượng Đình, quận Thanh Xuân, Hà Nội, Việt Nam 
> Điện thoại: +84 4 3974 3550 Fax: +84 4 3974 3551 
> Email: info@royalcity.com.vn 
> Website: http://www.royalcity.com.vn


Bên cạnh đó, bạn cũng có thể đón Noel cùng người ấy bên ánh nến lung linh và không gian đẹp lộng lẫy như trên thiên đường tại các khách sạn lớn ở Hà Nội như: Sofitel Metropole Legend Hanoi, Sofitel Plaza Hanoi, Hanoi Horison, Hotel de l’Opera Hanoi – Mgallery, Mercure Hanoi La Gare, Heritage, Bảo Sơn, Daewoo, InterContinental Hà Nội, Grand Plaza, Nikko, Melia Hà Nội…

*Vincom*


Là một trong những khu thương mại hiện đại và sầm uất ở Hà Nội Vincom luôn cuốn hút mọi người bởi sự đa dạng trong các loại hình giải trí được tổ chức thường niên của mình. Vào dịp lễ giáng sinh mọi người sẽ thấy ông già Noel, công chúa tuyết biểu diễn xiếc vui nhộn và nếu may mắn bạn cũng có thể được nhận những món quà dễ thương.




> *Vincom Center Hà Nội*
> 
> Địa chỉ: 191 Bà Triệu, Hai Bà Trưng, Hà Nội
> Điện thoại:04 3974 9999


*Đón năm mới, chụp ảnh và vui noel 2014 ở khu vực Hồ Gươm*


Người ta thường nói rằng: Ai đến Hà Nội mà chưa đến Hồ Gươm thì có thể nói chưa đến Hà Nội. Hồ Gươm vốn đã đẹp, trong đêm Giáng sinh lại trở nên lung linh, huyền ảo hơn khi khắp không gian đều được trang hoàng bởi ánh đèn lấp lánh.

Đến Hồ Gươm trong dịp lễ Noel, bạn sẽ thấy một không khí rất lạ khi cùng người thương nắm tay nhau dạo phố, bạn có thể ghé thăm phiên chợ đêm với nhiều mặt hàng đặc sắc. Nhiều khách ngoại quốc tới đây luôn bảo rằng: Họ luôn có một ấn tượng rất đặc biệt với những quầy hàng xếp cạnh nhau san sát và cả một dãy phố dài đi bộ, người với người chen chân nhau không dứt.

Nếu không phải là tín đồ của mua sắm, bạn có thể cảm nhận không khí Giáng sinh trong một góc nhỏ ở quán “café Phố Cổ” trên phố Hàng Gai, ngắm nhìn hồ Gươm ở trên cao và gọi ly café trứng thơm ngon, nóng hổi vốn là món đồ uống đặc trưng “có một không hai” tại Hà Nội.

Sang hơn, bạn ghé qua little Hà Nội thưởng thức những món đặc sản Hà Nội trứ danh hay những tiệm ăn dọc các tuyến phố Hàng Ngang, Hàng Đào…

*Quán Bar Summit Lounge*

Ngày Noel năm nay, nếu bạn vẫn đang băn khoăn chưa biết đi đâu thì Summit Lounge sẽ là địa điểm lí thú để bạn có thể ngắm Giáng sinh Hà Nội từ trên cao. Summit Lounge nằm trên tầng thượng của khách sạn Sofitel Plaza, số 1 đường Thanh Niên. Từ tiền sảnh khách sạn, bạn sẽ phải đi hai lần thang máy để lên đến đó: Lần thứ nhất thang máy sẽ đưa bạn đến tầng 19, sau đó bạn lại tiếp tục đi một thang máy khác để lên được tầng 20.

Summit Lounge nổi tiếng là nơi có tầm nhìn đẹp nhất Hà Nội. Quán gồm có hai phần: bên trong nhà và ngoài ban công. Khu bên trong nhà với tường được lắp kính nên dù ngồi ở trong nhưng bạn vẫn có thể phóng tầm mắt ra bên ngoài về cả bốn phương và tận hưởng cái nhìn bao quát của thành phố Hà Nội, đặc biệt là hồ Tây, hồ Trúc Bạch, sông Hồng và đường Thanh Niên nhiều cây xanh thơ mộng.

Tới đây vào các buổi tối, bạn còn được nghe nhạc sống. Tuy nhiên, giá đồ uống ở đây khá “chát”. Do đó, bạn nên thủ sẵn hầu bao kha khá nếu định đưa bạn gái mình đến chỗ này nhé.

Ngoài ra, bạn có thể ngắm Giáng sinh tuyệt đẹp của Hà Nội từ các quán cà phê khác như: Avalon cafe Nằm tại 73 Cầu Gỗ và số 9 Đinh Tiên Hoàng, Avalon cafe có một vị trí khá đặc biệt: Một mặt trông ra hồ Gươm, một mặt nhìn ra khu phố cổ. City view – phố Đinh Tiên Hoàng đem đến cho bạn một góc nhìn Hà Nội từ trên cao. Zodi cafe – đường Triệu Việt Vương với thiết kế đa dạng, vừa sang trọng, ấm cúng vừa lãng mạn…

Bạn có thể tham khảo thêm tại quán cafe ở Hà Nội - quan cafe o ha noi

*Nhà thờ*

Mỗi dịp Giáng Sinh về, những nhà thờ cổ kính ở Hà Nội lại trở thành những điểm thăm quan hút khách bậc nhất. Năm nào cũng vậy, vào đêm Giáng sinh, để có được một chỗ đứng ở đây bạn sẽ phải tới từ rất sớm bởi chỉ chập choạng tối thôi là nơi đây đã đông nghẹt người. Là trung tâm của các hoạt động Công giáo tại Hà Nội và các vùng phụ cận, nhà thờ Lớn Hà Nội như thường lệ vẫn là nơi được trang hoàng lộng lẫy nhất.



Nguồn ảnh: ghi trên hình
Những cây thông lớn trang trí cầu kỳ đã được dựng lên ở mặt chính diện và hang đá phía sau nhà thờ được chăng đèn rực rỡ khiến nơi đây trở nên lung linh hơn bao giờ hết. Một số bạn trẻ cho biết, một khi đã trót lạc vào “mê cung” này rồi thì đâm lao phải theo lao bởi người “chật kín” đến nỗi muốn thoát ra ngoài cũng khó. Sau một đêm Noel vui vẻ, bạn sẽ tha hồ được tận hưởng những món ăn ngon ở các tuyến phố gần đó như phố Ấu Triệu, phố Lý Quốc Sư, phố Nhà Thờ, Nhà Chung…

Ngoài Nhà thờ Lớn, các nhà thờ khác như: Nhà thờ Hàm Long (21 phố Hàm Long, quận Hoàn Kiếm), Nhà thờ Cửa Bắc (56 Phan Ðình Phùng, quận Ba Đình), Nhà thờ Thịnh Liệt (Ngõ Giáp Bát), Nhà thờ Phùng Khoang (quận Thanh xuân), Nhà thờ Sainte Marie (37 Hai Bà Trưng), Nhà thờ Hàng Bột (162 Tôn Ðức Thắng), Nhà thờ Nam Đồng (178 Nguyễn Lương Bằng) …cũng là những điểm đến lý tưởng trong dịp Noel sắp tới.

*Chơi noel 2014 ở khu Hàng Mã – Lương Văn Can, Hà Nội*


Khu phố Hàng Mã là một trong những nơi thay da đổi thịt dịp giáng sinh. Vào những ngày này, con phố trở nên nhộn nhịp hơn, và khoác lên mình sắc đỏ, trắng của những món đồ chơi giáng sinh đáng yêu như mũ ông già noel, đồ trang trí cây thông…

----------


## hangnt

*Trong dịp Giáng sinh này, Nắng Sông Hồng sẽ diễn ra chương trình bắn pháo bông nghệ thuật và ngắm tuyết rơi nhân tạo.*



Làng văn hóa và du lịch Nắng Sông Hồng là một quần thể sinh thái rộng 2,5ha dọc ven sông Hồng với nhà hàng và các quần thể văn hóa. Đến đây, du khách sẽ được lắng mình trong hồn Việt với những hương vị ẩm thực tinh túy, đa dạng cùng những nét văn hóa mang đậm bản sắc Việt Nam. Với cảnh quan thiên nhiên hữu tình, Nắng Sông Hồng sẽ giúp du khách giải tỏa những mệt mỏi, căng thẳng của cuộc sống hiện đại.



Đặc biệt, trong dịp Noel sắp tới, Nắng Sông Hồng sẽ diễn ra chương trình bắn pháo bông nghệ thuật và ngắm tuyết rơi nhân tạo. Bên cạnh đó, tại đây còn có nhiều hoạt động biểu diễn nghệ thuật, vui chơi giải trí khác.



Chương trình bắn pháo bông nghệ thuật đêm Noel tại Nắng Sông Hồng sẽ mang đến cho những bạn trẻ muốn được trải nghiệm, được khám phá những điều mới lạ.



Du khách sẽ được trực tiếp ngắm nhìn những màn bắn pháo bông nghệ thuật, thưởng thức ly rượu vang và ngắm tuyết rơi trong đêm Noel.



Với mức giá vé chỉ từ 680.000 đồng một người, bao gồm đồ ăn, đồ uống, du khách cũng sẽ được thưởng thức loại rượu vang của Đức; xem biểu diễn nghệ thuật và rất nhiều các hoạt động khác như tham gia các trò chơi dân gian, bốc thăm trúng thưởng…



Từng là một địa điểm tổ chức cuộc thi chung khảo miền Bắc Hoa hậu Việt Nam năm 2014, sự kiện bắn pháo bông nghệ thuật cũng hứa hẹn sẽ được tổ chức thành công tại Nắng Sông Hồng.



> Chi tiết liên hệ: *Làng văn hóa và du lịch Nắng Sông Hồng.*
> 
> Địa chỉ: 306A, Phố Phú Viên, phường Bồ Đề, quận Long Biên, Hà Nội. Điện thoại: 04-3872 7374 - Fax: 04-3872 9529 Hotline: 0988 533 38/ 0915 929 218/ 0943 846 969/ 01666 983 079/ 0933 833 368.
> Email: info@nangsonghong.com.vn. Website:Nangsonghong.com.vn.

----------


## hangnt

*Trong mùa lễ hội năm nay, Crescent Mall tổ chức nhiều hoạt động, chương trình chào đón khách tham quan và mua sắm.*

Là trung tâm mua sắm sang trọng, hiện đại với sự góp mặt của nhiều thương hiệu hàng đầu thế giới, Crescent Mall được biết đến như một điểm giải trí, thư giãn với những khu sinh hoạt cộng đồng, khu chiếu phim, trò chơi… Bên cạnh đó, nơi đây cũng thường xuyên tổ chức các chương trình phục vụ khách tham quan mua sắm như biểu diễn nghệ thuật, trình diễn thời trang.



Biểu diễn thời trang tại Crescent Mall.
Trong mùa Giáng sinh năm nay, Crescent Mall sẽ tổ chức nhiều hoạt động, chương trình chào đón khách tham quan và mua sắm. Nổi bật là phần trang trí công phu và hoành tráng với chủ đề “Giáng sinh xanh”: Hàng loạt các tiểu cảnh sẽ được thực hiện từ trong ra ngoài, ngập tràn một màu xanh và trắng, mang đến “mùa đông” cho cả trung tâm mua sắm. Điểm nhấn là cây thông cao 8 mét, rực rỡ sắc màu được đặt ngay sảnh lớn, sẽ là nơi chụp hình không thể bỏ qua cho khách tham quan.



Cây thông Noel khổng lồ tại Crescent Mall.
Cũng nhân dịp này, Crescent Mall sẽ tổ chức cuộc thi chụp ảnh “X’mas Selfie” trên Facebook cho tất cả khách hàng đến tham quan và mua sắm. Để tham gia cuộc thi, khách hàng chỉ cần chụp hình tại một trong các khu vực trang trí của Crescent Mall từ ngày 1 đến 23/12, sau đó đăng ảnh kèm một câu bình luận sáng tạo lên ứng dụng trên Facebook Crescent Mall. 5 giải nhất sẽ nhận được mỗi giải một đêm nghỉ dưỡng miễn phí tại khách sạn New World Sài Gòn, tận hưởng những tiện nghi theo tiêu chuẩn 5 sao và thưởng thức tiệc buffet hải sản thịnh soạn.

Hàng loạt các hoạt động nghệ thuật chào đón Giáng sinh cũng được tổ chức tại đây trong suốt tháng 12, đặc biệt là những dịp cuối tuần. Có thể kể đến như trình diễn ballet và hát mừng Giáng sinh của dàn đồng ca nhí vào các ngày 13, 20 và 25/12; diễu hành của các linh vật Giáng sinh vào các ngày 14, 21 và 24/12; các bé sẽ được gặp gỡ, giao lưu, chụp ảnh cùng ông già Noel vào các ngày 13, 20, 24 và 25/12.



Crescent Mall được trang trí với 2 màu chủ đạo là xanh và trắng trong dịp Giáng sinh năm nay.
Những tín đồ “shopping” có thể thỏa thích và tha hồ “vung tay” với các chương trình khuyến mãi chào đón Giáng sinh và Tết Dương lịch. Một chuỗi các chương trình khuyến mãi sẽ diễn ra xuyên suốt từ nay đến 31/12, áp dụng cho hàng loạt các sản phẩm như: thời trang, trang sức, phụ kiện, mỹ phẩm, điện máy, đồ gia dụng, nội thất…. chiết khấu lên đến 50%. Đây sẽ là cơ hội không thể bỏ lỡ để sở hữu những sản phẩm hàng đầu trong nước và quốc tế với giá ưu đãi.

Đặc biệt, 1.500 khách khàng đầu tiên mua sắm trong 2 tuần lễ vàng từ 1 đến 14/12 với hóa đơn thanh toán trên 1,5 triệu đồng (hoặc 1,2 triệu đồng với chủ thẻ Citibank) sẽ nhận được phần quà ý nghĩa bao gồm: bộ lịch để bàn Crescent Mall 2015 và hộp quà đặc biệt từ Dove thiết kế dành riêng trong dịp Giáng sinh này.

Từ ngày 6/12, Trung tâm mua sắm Robins (Thái Lan) đã mở cửa tại đây, trải dài từ tầng 1 đến tầng 4 với nhiều mặt hàng phong phú, đa dạng và nhiều chương trình khuyến mãi hấp dẫn.




> *Crescent Mall*
> 
> ĐC: 101 Tôn Dật Tiên, Phú Mỹ Hưng 
> Phường Tân Phú, Quận 7, Thành phố Hồ Chí Minh
> 
> Web: http://www.the-crescent.com/
> 
> Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/crescentmall

----------


## dung89

Rất nhiều nơi để đi
Nhưng không có gấu đi cùng  :Frown: (

----------


## hangnt

Không chỉ trang trí chào đón Noel thông thường, công viên nước hồ Tây với lợi thế không gian rộng lớn sẽ là địa chỉ tổ chức Lễ hội Giáng sinh được mệnh danh là lớn nhất Việt Nam năm nay. Chương trình sẽ kéo dài trong 2 ngày: 23 và 24/12, trong đó các hạng mục trang trí chính vừa được hoàn thiện vào trưa 23/12.



Không gian trắng như tuyết ở Công viên nước hồ Tây dịp Giáng sinh này. Ảnh: Loan Nguyen
Khuôn viên công viên nước rộng lớn sẽ được biến hóa thành "Con đường tuyết trắng" trải dài từ cổng vào với màu trắng ấn tượng như tuyết phủ trên các cành cây, các con đường cũng như các gian hàng hội chợ, tạo nên không gian huyền ảo, đậm sắc màu Giáng sinh. Ngoài ra, bạn còn được tham gia vào lễ hội đường phố với các tiết mục nghệ thuật đặc sắc như múa lân sư rồng, múa đương đại, nhạc trẻ sôi động, tâng bóng nghệ thuật, xiếc hề ảo thuật… 

*Party 'sang chảnh' ở các quán bar, khách sạn*

Trong một vài năm trở lại đây, các bạn trẻ thủ đô có một xu hướng mới, đó là đón Giáng sinh ở các quán bar hay ăn tiệc tại các khách sạn sang trọng cùng gia đình hoặc bạn bè, để tránh sự đông đúc, chen lấn ngoài phố.



Tiệc Noel của khách sạn Metropole trong không gian ấm áp. Ảnh: Metropole
Ở các quán bar nhà hàng, thông thường sẽ tổ chức các buổi party với chủ đề Giáng sinh. Thực khách có thể phải trả một khoản phí vào cửa và phải ăn mặc theo dresscode Giáng sinh (các màu đỏ, xanh, ánh bạc). Với các quán có nhạc sống, đêm Giáng sinh hứa hẹn sẽ mang tới cho khách hàng một đêm nhạc ấm cúng nhưng sôi động.

Với những người có hầu bao rủng rỉnh hay với các gia đình nhỏ, bạn có thể lựa chọn các khách sạn với những bữa tiệc buffet chủ đề sum họp với các món ăn Á - Âu, có ông già Noel phát quà cho các em nhỏ. 

Địa chỉ gợi ý cho bạn: khách sạn Metropole, Sofitel, Sheraton, Pullman Hanoi, Hilton, Melia, Cielo bar, The Kafe Village...

----------

